# Cheaper De Nibber?!?!?



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are cheaper ones out there!?!?

All I can find is the festool one, and even I'm not prepared to waste that amount of money on something I won't get much use of... I'm sure it is a quality bit of kit mind you...

I know someone on here was looking at making some, but I see that has died a death... so.... google at the ready... anyone know anywhere, or a different brand to get!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

A cheaper option is would be the rubber de-nibber block & the various grade adhesive pads. If i4detailing dont stock them then i think Shinerama stock the Scholl equivalent


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

cheers, I've already got the small sanding disks etc... but I was specifically after a de Nibber...

I don't like the sanding any stone chips anymore due to the levelling of the clear in the surrounding area...since I read about it, it has been bugging me :wall::wall:

Don't suppose you have one you want to sell me 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a 3M one if that'd be any good to you?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Somebody on here had some made, much like the extension bars. I am sure you will find it somewhere the thread did pop back up not so long ago


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, I have had some thoughts on this, I will message you about it as im not 100% on it so wouldnt want anyone to take it as gospel and risk damage :thumb:


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Bought one from Machine Mart but yet to try it £4.95!!!!!!!! Will let you know!!!!!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Run-Razor...612?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item53e7ee7f44
Think it was mirror finish who was using one of these and said it was good.


----------



## jetbox (Jul 12, 2009)

i need one of these too.

I got some scratches on the roof that i have touched up the clear coat and need to clean up and dont want to risk removing too much clear coat around the scratch.

I am tempted to buy the festool one but surely there is a cheaper alternate??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well the run razor does the same job, just less blingy... :lol:

Mick and I are in talks 

:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I looked at a GB....but it was still too expensive for what you get, and there was little/no interest.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3017762&postcount=4

Let everyone know if you find anything interesting/cheaper.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Tried the machine mart one yesterday a waste of money !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Couldn't we look in to a GB of the Festool one? I'd be up for one


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nortonski said:


> Couldn't we look in to a GB of the Festool one? I'd be up for one


From what I can gather, it doesn't do anything above what a run razor does... just looks a bit fancier...

They would have to drop the price down to the mid teens for me to think about one tbh...

:thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks great & would sit well with my other Festool bits, likewise, I feel that the price is rather steep tho...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nortonski said:


> Looks great & would sit well with my other Festool bits, likewise, I feel that the price is rather steep tho...


I agree, it does look the part...I just don't see the ROI for the amount of times I would get use of it...

:thumb:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

nortonski said:


> Couldn't we look in to a GB of the Festool one? I'd be up for one


If I could get 20+ orders I sure I could sort a decent GB deal out. It's worth noting that the new official RRP for the Festool De Nibber is £57.36 inc vat.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Can I ask a stupid question = What is a de nibbler used for ???


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> Can I ask a stupid question = What is a de nibbler used for ???


This best explains what it's for and how its best used;


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

7MAT said:


> If I could get 20+ orders I sure I could sort a decent GB deal out. It's worth noting that the new official RRP for the Festool De Nibber is £57.36 inc vat.


£15-20 i'd be interested....anything more for DIY will not we worth it (for me). There must be more economical suppliers....it's just a square of hardened steel!



MarkSmith said:


> Can I ask a stupid question = What is a de nibbler used for ???


Taking off Nibs!:lol:

It's used to cut paint or debris off that sticks above the primary paint surface (used after spray painting), for example a small run can be cut off rather than trying to sand it (and inadvertently the surrounding paintwork) before continuing with the job. At the same time it's used for touch up jobs.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Bero said:


> £15-20 i'd be interested....anything more for DIY will not we worth it (for me). There must be more economical suppliers....it's just a square of hardened steel!


No chance of getting one for that price, after all its made from Carbide!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

7MAT said:


> No chance of getting one for that price, after all its made from Carbide!


yeah, that stuff is a touch expensive 

:lol:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

to buy and to machine..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Why does it need to be carbide...... I see no reason ground Tooling steel or if your worried about rusting stainless would be just as good.

The whole carbide is a huge over kill as most metals maybe even ali with a hard coating and very well machined edge will easily do the job of removing paint or lacquer.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone else look at it and think it looks like a section of ice skate?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

£57....worth every penny....after all everyone buys stuff that appears to do only one job....I have just offered up another form of defect removal in the paint splatter thread....

its not just a one trick pony you know....


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

7MAT said:


> If I could get 20+ orders I sure I could sort a decent GB deal out. It's worth noting that the new official RRP for the Festool De Nibber is £57.36 inc vat.


I'd be up for a group buy.
What do you think it would come in at if there were 20 or more interested?

Cheers

Jim


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

dazzh said:


> I'd be up for a group buy.
> What do you think it would come in at if there were 20 or more interested?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Approx £39.95 delivered, but would need 20+ firm orders.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm in at that kinda price :thumb:


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

7MAT said:


> Approx £39.95 delivered, but would need 20+ firm orders.


I'd be in at that price:thumb:

I realise your a busy guy but why not set up a GB to see if there would be 20+ interested and confirming to buy.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

This is going to sound a bit low-rent, but hear me out ... 

Take a razor blade (Straight safety type, with the little crimped-on back, preferably.), and run one edge of the blade along the shaft of a screwdriver to create a burr on the opposite edge. Afterwards, place the blade between the thumbs and forefingers of both hands and bend it so that the edge with the burr bows out by about 1-MM. 

By holding the blade between the thumbs and forefingers, and lightly stroking the edge with the burr along the course of the defect, one can shave off excess paint with a great deal of precision. This device finds it's origins in the woodworking trade, and is used it in much the same fashion as a cabinet-maker's card scraper. You can adjust the aggressiveness of the cut by the angle at which you hold it; tilting it farther forward increases the depth of cut, and holding it close to parallel creates a very light cut. 

This is how painters removed nibs and runs prior to the days of pre-made 'Run Razors' and 'De-Nibbers', and it is still as devastatingly effective and economical as it was back in the day. However, DO NOT take a tool like this lightly! In un-trained hands, it is all too easy to deeply gouge the paint in a single careless swipe, so treat it with respect. It takes some skill to use a device like this properly, but accomplishes the same job as the ridiculously expensive pre-made tools at a tiny fraction of the cost. When the blade dulls, make a new one! 

This is a trick that took time to master, but one which I find myself using every time I paint to safely remove dust-nibs and 'Flow-Checks' without effecting the surrounding finish. I have never thought to use it to remove RIDS, but the principal is precisely the same as with the Festool de-nibber. The main advantage to the pre-made de-nibbing tools is that they take a little less skill to use, as the angle of attack is pre-set, but with a little practice it isn't hard to achieve the same results with a home-made tool. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

7MAT said:


> Approx £39.95 delivered, but would need 20+ firm orders.


I'd be up for it at that price.

You should see how much interest you get


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

7MAT said:


> Approx £39.95 delivered, but would need 20+ firm orders.


I'll have one for that price as it will go nice with the Festool Gear.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

7MAT said:


> If I could get 20+ orders I sure I could sort a decent GB deal out. It's worth noting that the new official RRP for the Festool De Nibber is £57.36 inc vat.


I'd definitely have one at that price!


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

7MAT said:


> Approx £39.95 delivered, but would need 20+ firm orders.


Keep an eye out for a GB feeler, price will be a little more than I had hoped but still a great deal. :thumb:


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Good man, here's hoping that it gets a lot of interest.

Will keep my eyes open for the GB feeler.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I now have 2 different sources for, what I hope will just be as good as the dear one...

I'll test them out when I get them...

:thumb:


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

7MAT said:


> Keep an eye out for a GB feeler, price will be a little more than I had hoped but still a great deal. :thumb:


See that you've now posted up a GB feeler.

I've added my name just 24 more to convince now to get this sorted, here's hoping.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Not looked at the GB price but you can get them here:

http://www.powertoolworld.co.uk/fes...estool-lzk-hm-spot-repair-scraper-497525.html £43.68 + delivery

or where I got mine from

http://www.directbrandtools.com/Detail.asp?qsFullScr=Yes&qsProd=497525&qsCat=33&qsSubCat=136 £48.33 delivered


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

phazer said:


> Not looked at the GB price but you can get them here:
> 
> http://www.powertoolworld.co.uk/fes...estool-lzk-hm-spot-repair-scraper-497525.html £43.68 + delivery
> 
> ...


The group buy price is still a good price compared to the two above. Delivery on the first one is £6.50 for UK mainland or if like me your else where it's a whopping £22!!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Did anyone get anywhere with this? I could do with one of these.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

The group buy link is still live. I have just ordered through it.


----------

